# well done pscarb



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

mr west britain....again!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DITTO..

Nothing but respect for you guys who compete..


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Get in ...awesome news..any pics??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done Paul.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

nice one!!!! congrats.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

WELL DONE MATE....pics soon as please


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations.... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

nice.. congrats


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

excellent!! well done Paul,will be throwing my stained panties at you onstage at the Brits mate!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Well done Paul great stuff.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

big well done mate


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Congratulations .... pics?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Well done boss x


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work mate well done!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Congratulations...happy for you


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations Paul, sorry I couldn't be there to cheer you on.

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Paul!!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

well done fella


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good stuff mate!


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats! makes all the hard work worth it


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Excellent Paul, phase one completed, eyes focused firmly on Southport now my man!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Congratulations mate! Job well done.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent news mate... to pull it of after all the things that have been going on with the house move etc etc.. very well done..

Very GUTTED couldnt be there..... But after being let down by my mate who was driving NO way I could drive all that way while depleting.... :cursing:

id probably end up at the Nabba Scotland.lol..

Speak soon

Steve


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:bounce:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Well done Paul


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats Paul, waiting for pics.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

BEAST!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Great news!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

congratz bud.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Wit-woo well done


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

WELL DONE PAUL!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done mate!!!!


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Well done matey! Any comp pics around?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Woop, congrats Paul!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one - congrats Paul


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

:rockon:YOU ARE THE MAN


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

congrats big man, we need pics, anyone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Cheers everyone it was a fantastic day, i did panic(as it is in my nature....lol) on the saturday morning but after a chat with Harold i ran in....

want to thank everyone for there support on here and those that travelled to see me....mostly Tom Blackman who again stayed backstage with me did my glaze and pumping up cheers buddy....

i knew my condition was not 100% but that was the plan i have 5 weeks to go for the Britain with 5-7lbs to drop but the amount of posative comments i received concerning both my condition and size was great.....

thanks again people....

there are some pics floating around although i have not seen any but as soon as i do i will put them up...



bigsteve1974 said:


> Excellent news mate... to pull it of after all the things that have been going on with the house move etc etc.. very well done..
> 
> Very GUTTED couldnt be there..... But after being let down by my mate who was driving NO way I could drive all that way while depleting.... :cursing:
> 
> ...


no worries buddy i know you was gutted but knowing you as i do keeping your head a week before is more important....will call you today bud..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

cool, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Well done Paul


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome well done Paul!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats Paul!


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations....YOU MAKE ALL US OLD DOGS PROUD


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Well done Paul great work mate.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Paul. Onwards and upwards. Big push now into the British!!!

J


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Well done Paul.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well done mate.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Great work Paul, well done:thumbup1:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

congrats mate, and well done

WHERE'S THE FVCKING PICS


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats mate... but the result is hardly a shock with what you bring to the table.

Pics please... we're getting impatient


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Great news

Pleased for you mate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Brilliant results mate... well done...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I took some pics yesterday and will upload them later on tonight.

Some very good physiques yesterday, overall decision confused a few people.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well one Paul, thats some record!

Fivos


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Congrats Paul


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice one Paul look forward to the pics....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good effort mate, maximum respect :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers everyone....as i mentioned had a great day really please that i have not been beaten in that class since 2004.....

i am totally shattered today but shattered with a big grin....lol

fivos we will have to do a shot soon mate.....


----------



## Lulu (Mar 18, 2010)

That's quite an achievement - WOW!! Congrat's :thumb:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the the freaky big look and Paul had it yesterday :thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this will have to keep us going til later.

hope you don't mind, i nicked it off google


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pic....looks like you made some real good progress there mate....especially legs....well impressed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that pic is from the NABBA finals in 2008....lol


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Darn you got some hench quads mate


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> that pic is from the NABBA finals in 2008....lol


IT WAS SHORT NOTICE OK!!

:laugh:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

need to see these pics been watching this thread for like 2 days now :lol:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

just want to echo what everyone else has said Paul , well done mate, unbeaten since 2004 is a massive achievement.

looking forward to seeing 2010 pics lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres some I managed to upload before my camera had a fit

first 3 from morning show, last one from overall

More later


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Back and biceps have grown massively!

Looking good mate.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

look massive!! great stuff well done


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations mate, all the best for the next show!!!! :beer:


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

well im mate looking very good


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

More pics.

One of paul getting a head as a trophy.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

More.

One from just after the crack party they had backstage. Guess which one?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that pic is from the NABBA finals in 2008....lol


Ohh ok mate.....still brilliant either way :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Holy crap mate, you could land a freaking airforce on that back, you have awesome density and thickness through out your physique... well done with spades mate...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Stand out physique in all aspects but your back is the eye catcher... great stuff


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

big improvement m8 waist taper is loads better with added mass cant ask for more than that


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice one Paul


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

looking LARGE mate, congratz again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Side tricep shot is awesome!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys...



FATBOY said:


> big improvement m8 waist taper is loads better with added mass cant ask for more than that


yes mate i do put this down to the time off i had last year no androgens etc....

i will probably drop another 6-8lbs between now and the finals so the taper should be more visible....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are a ferw pics from the show


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good luck in the finals.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

well done paul- again!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be completely honest with you mate, that year off did you the world of good. I dont blow smoke up anyones ass, you know me; say it like it is.

Improvements are apparant. Waist smaller, lats more flared and general back wider and thicker and biceps considerably improved and peaked. Your physique is fuller and rounder and more 3 dimentional. In fact your FDB shot is excellent, a real standout.

I agree, another 7lbs will see the illusion even greater and this must be your goal for the British. I always said that you have mass to spare. Lets see a super conditioned physique at the British, one that you have never displayed before and I reckon you stand a very good chance of taking the title!!

Well done again mate, really pleased for you. Use this as a stepping stone. I use visualisation a lot in the last 4 weeks. In my minds eye I see the physique I wish to display and work every day to achieve that desired look. Every step on the treadmill or every revolution of the crosstrainer use to create the look you are after. Get your diet absolutely nailed, every gram weighed and every meal eaten to the nearest minute.

Stand on that stage knowing you could have done nothing more.

Most of all have the belief mate. Believe you are the best and you will become the best you have ever been.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

like me James you say what is the truth not something anyone wants to hear...thank you for the comments buddy....

i am leaving nothing to chance these next four weeks will have me being more focused and determined than ever before....i know that i have the capability to win the title if i come in shredded.....

although with a banging headache and absolutely no energy or strength i have today might halt me a little tonight in the gym.....cheers for the comments mate...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul you look really great! Best ever. Middle back thickness and bicep peaks are very noticeable improvements. You're legs have allways been great but your sweep looks bigger aswell. Good luck in the next few weeks.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

well done paul, good luck for the finals:thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> here are a ferw pics from the show


Both pics your lats stand out loads, especially in comparison to the other two :thumb:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Well done Paul on another victory. You make it look easy down there and I know it ain't.

Wish you all the best at the British mate.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm seriously improved with the improvements you have made in your physique mate,its instantly noticable,outstanding mate,really chuffed for you,cant wait to see you bring it even tighter for the brits fella:thumbup1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i like the west show '''''but i thought the show was not ran aswell this year, from being a little disoranized to some odd judging choices imo

not taking anything away from pscarb as i didnt see him on stage


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

supercell said:


> I'll be completely honest with you mate, that year off did you the world of good. I dont blow smoke up anyones ass, you know me; say it like it is.
> 
> Improvements are apparant. Waist smaller, lats more flared and general back wider and thicker and biceps considerably improved and peaked. Your physique is fuller and rounder and more 3 dimentional. In fact your FDB shot is excellent, a real standout.
> 
> ...


GREAT POST... Very MOTIVATIONAL.. not Just for paul but for all that Have the Balls to put themselves through the Pain/emotions of the gruelling diet/regime......

Paul...... Massive improvements mate keep it going......

Steve


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

walking the walk, congrats on an obvious classy win Paul


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well done huni , you looked amazing :thumb:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Looking X-Rated PSCarb, congrats


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone i am back on the diet from yesterday now maintaining things this week as i am shattered from the show but will be winding thins up over the next 3-4 days......thanks again for all your comments..


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey in the Brits maybe they'll let you do Masters and Class 4 together.

You'll be eligible by then

:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> More.
> 
> One from just after the crack party they had backstage. Guess which one?


What is going on in that second pic?Looks like the photographer just cought you doing something extremely unsavoury to each other


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

well done bud


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Uriel said:


> What is going on in that second pic?Looks like the photographer just cought you doing something extremely unsavoury to each other


the other photos cannot be printed :lol:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Well done Pscarb, 1st mission accomplished! :thumbup1:

Time to dig deep now sir


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well done paul


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

told you you werent behind round my place paul.....have faith in yourself


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

well done buddy . see you at southport , loads of crack to catch up with , hope jen and the kids are ok speak son m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi Ian yes mate it has been a while buddy....Jen and the rug rats are fine thanks buddy hope yours are good?


----------

